# Mass storage mode



## Professor Blues (Feb 20, 2007)

Brand new android -- connected "My music" to computer with Motocast. Went to "My Music" and tried to play something, and get "your media files cannot be accessed because your device is in mass storage mode." What is mass storage mode, how did I get in it, how do I get out of it?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you getting this message when your phone is connected to your computer? If so, that's the problem. You can't play files on the phone while the computer is accessing the SD card.


----------



## Professor Blues (Feb 20, 2007)

That was it. Boy, you can be awfully stupid when you first get a new device.


----------

